
Ask HN: Anyone got unused servers? - milankragujevic
hello everyone!<p>Does anyone have some unused server with a very powerful CPU and at least 8GB of RAM?<p>I&#x27;d like to do some video encoding but I don&#x27;t have the resources to buy my own servers, being unemployed highschool student.<p>However if anyone has unused digitalocean &#x2F; aws (elastic transcoder) credits, or on any transcoding service I&#x27;d like to borrow them to do some encoding.<p>They should have at least 120GB HDD and at least 20 Mbps internet. I&#x27;m not planning to DDoS people, or to send spam, or mine bitcoin, I just want to run ffmpeg -i something.avi -c:v h264 -c:a libfdk_aac -q:v 26 -b:a 96K something_else.mp4.<p>In return, I can do a project for you, work for you (PHP, MySQL, Node.JS, Web design skills), be eternally grateful.<p>If someone doesn&#x27;t think this belongs here, delete it, I&#x27;m not sure who to ask.
======
dylz
I have resources, but they're not accessible to/from the internet directly.

If you want, upload your source file to mega.nz or something and give me a
ffmpeg command to type in. As long as it's legal/not copyrighted/etc.

